# Removing a outside light cover?



## Kerri (Sep 6, 2012)

I am having problems removing the cover over an outside light. I need to replace the bulb, but it wont come off. I have a Forrest river toy hauler (Wild wood). Can someone help me out?

Kerri


----------



## Philip.Saran (Sep 10, 2012)

You may need to just run a knife or razor blade around the base of the lens to releace
the lens from the base of the light.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 11, 2012)

Smack it with a hammer...........then go buy a whole new light?????  Sorry - couldn't resist.:excitement::excitement:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 11, 2012)

Jim, I belive the Alaska weather is getting to you!!!  LOL  A picture of the light would help.  Mine just pops off


----------



## akjimny (Sep 11, 2012)

No cabin fever yet - but I did miss the whole camping/fishing season, what with remodeling the new/old sticks-and-bricks.  Oh well, spring is coming - in about 8 months.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 12, 2012)

Ouch 8 months of darkness!!!


----------

